# Rebic: stop più lungo del precedente? Festival dei guai a Firenze



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


Uno può farsi male provando un colpo di tacco solo se è fracico


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


Mai che si facesse male un Krunic, no sempre quelli che servono maggiormente


----------



## koti (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


Il solito girone d'andata di Rebic, 1 solo gol e 1 miliardo di infortuni.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Uno può farsi male provando un colpo di tacco solo se è fracico


Manco un obeso sedentario fa un colpo di tacco e finisce KO per un mese. Roba incredibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


Gli specialisti di medicina indicano i colpi di tacco come la prima causa di lesione al flessore, vanno limitati assolutamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Ammesso che con questa bufala del colpo di tacco non vogliano nascondere qualche problema già esistente e trascurato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Si parla tanto di Ibra 40enne, ma alla fine Rebic gioca più o meno le stesse partite


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


Io mi chiedo come mai facciano uscire la notizia che si è infortunato provando in colpo di tacco.
Non si rendono conto della figura di melma?
Al massimo dici solo che e stato mentre si allenava ma che non c'è stata contusione...
Ma il bisogno di parlare di colpo di tacco?

Boh.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ammesso che con questa bufala del colpo di tacco non vogliano nascondere qualche problema già esistente e trascurato.


Ha fatto come Calabria.
Uguale uguale.

Un mese di mezzi problemini, e adesso sono.rotti


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come mai facciano uscire la notizia che si è infortunato provando in colpo di tacco.
> Non si rendono conto della figura di melma?
> Al massimo dici solo che e stato mentre si allenava ma che non c'è stata contusione...
> Ma il bisogno di parlare di colpo di tacco?
> ...


Per mascherare appunto un problema che già c'era.


----------



## 4-3-3 (20 Novembre 2021)

Io ho visto molta gente infortunarsi con un colpo di tacco, non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso come anche sosteneva @7AlePato7


----------



## bmb (21 Novembre 2021)

Lesione al bicipite femorale. Buone Feste anche a te.


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lesione al bicipite femorale. Buone Feste anche a te.


ammappale che colpo di tacco.....ma che è ?


----------



## Kaw (21 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lesione al bicipite femorale. Buone Feste anche a te.


Avrà giocato una partita in 3 mesi praticamente.
Disastro


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, a Firenze stasera andrà in scena un vero e proprio festival dei guai tra Milan e Fiorentina. Entrambe le squadre continuano a perdere pezzi. Rebic a causa di un gesto tecnico istintivo in allenamento (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-problema-al-flessore.109730/unread ) rischia uno stop ancora più lungo del precedente (di un mese). L'infortunio del croato ricorda uno subito da Pato mentre si esibiva in un tacco in Milan - Atalanta.


mamma che sfiga.. tornerà nel 2022 e leao dovrà giocare ancora 90 min ogni santa partita


----------

